# Durrell/Jersey Zoo at Risk



## Jerseylotte (Apr 19, 2008)

Very sad and worrying news for all of us at Durrell, our supporters and the conservation efforts we do;

Durrell Cost Reductions | Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust

BBC News - Jobs go as recession bites at Durrell zoo


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If it follows the trends we are seeing here in the US, the decline is usually followed by 10-15% increase in attendence and giving. 

Ed


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

That maybe true for AZA institutions, but not from other institutions. Most people think of Chicago when they think Illinois. Chicago area thinks they are Illinois. We have a great local gem that is suffering hard. Wildlife Prairie State Park is who gave me the opportunity to be a keeper and displays the great wonders that once inhabited Illinois. The lack state funding and a dip in attendance is causing some painful issues at the park.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The increases in attendences hasn't caught up across the board yet but zoos and aquaria are all slowly trending upwards. It depends on how the local economy etc is trending. Not all AZA institutions are trending upwards yet, but the trend has been consistent when it starts. 

Ed


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

JJuchems said:


> That maybe true for AZA institutions, but not from other institutions. Most people think of Chicago when they think Illinois. Chicago area thinks they are Illinois. We have a great local gem that is suffering hard. Wildlife Prairie State Park is who gave me the opportunity to be a keeper and displays the great wonders that once inhabited Illinois. The lack state funding and a dip in attendance is causing some painful issues at the park.


No, we just think northern Illinois stops at I-80. That place is awesome and takes only about 2.5 hours to get to from Chicago.


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

not good news for an inspirational and amazing place!



Jerseylotte said:


> Very sad and worrying news for all of us at Durrell, our supporters and the conservation efforts we do;
> 
> Durrell Cost Reductions | Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust
> 
> BBC News - Jobs go as recession bites at Durrell zoo


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

this is the unfortunate part of the economy, zoos are suffering from major budget cuts all around the country, i know the Bronx Zoo had to give up over 1800 different animals because they could not afford to keep them.


----------



## Jerseylotte (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess the main thing I need to point out is that sadly for us this is actually little to do with the recession. 
We're marooned here on an island of only 90,000 residents who seem to be less sympathetic or caring than we ever hoped. We've reported deficits for nearly a decade and the current economic climate has simply precipitated the situation 

Moving isn't financially viable but we have to find a way to solve the problem, the site simply won't ever (again, since the golden years of Jersey tourism) be self sustaining.

I'm safe... for now! But all I can do is hope that somehow we sort ourselves out or are helped out.

Thanks for the support guys
Cheers
Lotte***


----------

